# August 2021 Photo of the Month Winner.



## snowbear (Sep 13, 2021)

Congratulations to @BrentC for "Grizzly Locust," the August 2021 POTM.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2021)

Congrats, Brent. That one is definitely deserving of being the winner.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone!  Much appreciated


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 14, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 18, 2021)

Congrats on the win! I had a feeling your pic might take it, it's really nice.  You've made grasshoppers cool again!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 18, 2021)

Awesome photo Brent!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2021)

Way to go @BrentC


----------

